# Colorado guy trying to find a hunt???



## ColoradoBassMan (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm from good ole Colorado up here in Grafton for a few days taking care of some family. I would get an outfitter but being a broke college kid just isn't agreeing with that idea. I was hoping I could find somebody I could tag along with and chase some white devils. I would love to pitchy money for gas and pull more than my own weight. I have my scattergun and shells and that's about all I could bring with. If anybody would be willing or know anybody that wouldn't mind a kid from Colorado in the group, I would be willing to drive just about anywhere to get in on a hunt. Thanks!
Josh


----------

